# What did you do to your Touareg today?



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Looked and searched through this thread and couldn't find this subject, so I'll start. Shopped for summer wheels looking at Rotiform IND-T


Nitto Invo tires as well:


----------



## mk1gtigirl01 (Jul 22, 2015)

Great wheel choice!!! What size are you thinking of getting? 


93 cabby (original owner), 06 V8 Touareg (daily driver/winter beater), B6 S4 Avant (Nogaro blue beauty), 83 GTi (never ending 1.8T project car) IG @vw_audi_girl. Visit www.germanoem.ca for all of your VW and Audi parts needs.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

mk1gtigirl01 said:


> Great wheel choice!!! What size are you thinking of getting?
> 
> 
> 93 cabby (original owner), 06 V8 Touareg (daily driver/winter beater), B6 S4 Avant (Nogaro blue beauty), 83 GTi (never ending 1.8T project car) IG @vw_audi_girl. Visit www.germanoem.ca for all of your VW and Audi parts needs.


20"x 9" Wheels.275/45/20 Tires. I'm staying with 9" instead of the 10" I already have 25mm spacers for the wheels which I'll only run in the summer. 20" will fill in the gap a bit, it's the biggest I'll go not much tire left with 22" wheels.

Trial fit of the spacers (from German OEM) with the winter tires and OEM wheels.


----------



## mk1gtigirl01 (Jul 22, 2015)

Those spacers fit really nice. 

I put 22" wheels on mine, and you're right....I have a very low profile tires, but it still rides nicely. 

I lowered mine on coil overs, so the 22's really help to fill the wheel gap.










93 cabby (original owner), 06 V8 Touareg (daily driver/winter beater), B6 S4 Avant (Nogaro blue beauty), 83 GTi (never ending 1.8T project car) IG @vw_audi_girl. Visit www.germanoem.ca for all of your VW and Audi parts needs.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

mk1gtigirl01 said:


> Those spacers fit really nice.
> 
> I put 22" wheels on mine, and you're right....I have a very low profile tires, but it still rides nicely.
> 
> ...


Looks nice! Which make of coil overs?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Been away at work for the last four weeks and in the mean time my wife let the Adblue in her ride get to low was down to 30km till a no start. :what: Filled it to clear the warning, used the 1.8 Liter bottle with the bottom cut out as the fill tool.:laugh:


----------



## ywang98 (Jul 11, 2000)

I WOT the Touareg, V6. The acceleration isn't too bad  It's a nice car to drive once in a while since my DD is the R32. The Touareg is much more civilized.


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

northendroid said:


> Been away at work for the last four weeks and in the mean time my wife let the Adblue in her ride get to low was down to 30km till a no start. :what: Filled it to clear the warning, used the 1.8 Liter bottle with the bottom cut out as the fill tool.:laugh:


i drained mine out lol...will never have to worry about that again lol:laugh:


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

fixed the ugly wood issue lol


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice job are you going to do the radio trim as well?


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

northendroid said:


> Nice job are you going to do the radio trim as well?


nah matches the steering wheel inserts


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

I really like those rotiforms.

going in the shop next week if plans go thru.. h and r springs with bilstein shocks.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice choice of suspension. Rotiform are on hold right now their inventory is low and I need a blank wheel so we they can drill it to 5x130 bolt pattern. I'm checking by week with Canadian Rotiform dealer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1gtigirl01 (Jul 22, 2015)

northendroid said:


> Looks nice! Which make of coil overs?


They are BC racing coils. 4.5" drop, and they still have a nice ride. They were the cheapest option, and had a decent drop.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

got mine back from 50k service... 3rd adblue related replacement 

also shopping for new tires/wheels. looking at these


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

rich! said:


> got mine back from 50k service... 3rd adblue related replacement
> 
> also shopping for new tires/wheels. looking at these


Nice wheels, size and make? What were the issues?


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

Starke Design TCs Tread on the Dueler H/P Sports wore out all bad and one down to indicator, so probably pairing it up with DWS 06s. Have an appt this week to get the alignment checked and wheels ordered.


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

rich! said:


> got mine back from 50k service... 3rd adblue related replacement


theres a perment fix for that...and it sure is nice





ps...i got tinted


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

crtdimark said:


> theres a perment fix for that...and it sure is nice


ha. that would be very very nice (yours? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9mq1LZOZbo tempting, out here in horse country everyone is tuned ) but long as it is on the warranty's dime, I got another 5/50k left (bought it new in '11)


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

rich! said:


> ha. that would be very very nice (yours? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9mq1LZOZbo tempting, out here in horse country everyone is tuned ) but long as it is on the warranty's dime, I got another 5/50k left (bought it new in '11)


What issue were you having with the AdBlue? Like you mine still under warranty and secondly I need to get an E-test done every three years.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

crtdimark said:


> theres a perment fix for that...and it sure is nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look good what percentage?


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

northendroid said:


> What issue were you having with the AdBlue? Like you mine still under warranty and secondly I need to get an E-test done every three years.


you can run the tune only and they wont see it as you can just flash back to stock with the obd2 handheld...the tuner has assured me it is untraceable....also passing testing is possible. Just let me know if you want info



rich! said:


> ha. that would be very very nice (yours? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9mq1LZOZbo tempting, out here in horse country everyone is tuned ) but long as it is on the warranty's dime, I got another 5/50k left (bought it new in '11)


yep mine.....you can run just a tune, none traceable and you can load the stock one back on with the obd2 handheld 



northendroid said:


> Look good what percentage?


5% all around


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

*What I did to my Touareg today...*

Bought it.    

Wanted to buy via my trusted dealership where I have an (unusually great) relationship, but couldn't because EPA. This one is a "demonstrator" with a few thousand KM's on it, loaded all the way up; Execline + R-Line pkgs, and got monster mats, remote starter, cargo weathertech cover and winter blizzaks on OEM 18's. The only thing that could have made me happier is if I could have bought one new - but the discount helps me feel better.

Enhancement list is simple - I'm not finding a ton of OEM+ness from decontenting that can be done to this (except air suspension which is crazy/impossible to retrofit &$*#@), unlike my previous VW's: 

 Tint - 50% all around should add to factory tint nicely
 Euro tails (I have a thing about non-amber turn signals, did it to my GTI too)
 Rear fog (If I can find a replacement light switch at a reasonable cost.
 Typical VAG-COM stuff
 Kids.
 Dog proof the trunk/hatch/cargo area.

Pics for clicks:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

liquidonline said:


> Bought it.
> 
> Wanted to buy via my trusted dealership where I have an (unusually great) relationship, but couldn't because EPA. This one is a "demonstrator" with a few thousand KM's on it, loaded all the way up; Execline + R-Line pkgs, and got monster mats, remote starter, cargo weathertech cover and winter blizzaks on OEM 18's. The only thing that could have made me happier is if I could have bought one new - but the discount helps me feel better.
> 
> ...


Nice buy! Look awesome, what tire are you think for the summer? You going to do wheel and tires?


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

northendroid said:


> Nice buy! Look awesome, what tire are you think for the summer? You going to do wheel and tires?



Staying stock. I actually like the mallory's. I had a set on my 2011 CC but couldn't pass up Helios rims when the opportunity presented itself. If the Helios didn't look so good on the CC, I'd have kept the mallorys on there too. They give a meaty look, which I think is even better on the Touareg.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

liquidonline said:


> Staying stock. I actually like the mallory's. I had a set on my 2011 CC but couldn't pass up Helios rims when the opportunity presented itself. If the Helios didn't look so good on the CC, I'd have kept the mallorys on there too. They give a meaty look, which I think is even better on the Touareg.


I like the Mallory's as well the 21" or 20" has the 5x130 bolt pattern.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

northendroid said:


> What issue were you having with the AdBlue? Like you mine still under warranty and secondly I need to get an E-test done every three years.


The parts keep breaking  3rd replacement already.


----------



## Brynx (Apr 20, 2016)

Opened up the console area and cleaned up! A few months ago my sweet wife opened a bottle of soda that was ready to blow, resulting in a lot of sticky stuff down in the controls.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

bought it and drove it home!! '15 touareg v6 lux w/ 11k miles. super stoked. good bye tacoma.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

KC Jazz said:


> bought it and drove it home!! '15 touareg v6 lux w/ 11k miles. super stoked. good bye tacoma.


Congrats enjoy your new ride, any pics?


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

northendroid said:


> Congrats enjoy your new ride, any pics?


Thanks man! I am feeling quite lucky to have such an amazingly well-rounded vehicle.

Day 1.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

i like em.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

KC Jazz said:


> Thanks man! I am feeling quite lucky to have such an amazingly well-rounded vehicle.
> 
> Day 1.


Nice ride!



rich! said:


> i like em.


I like 2 :thumbup:


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

Blacked out front grilles

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

I debadged it and removed the awful front plate holder. Appointment set for window tint. I am feeling very spoiled and loving this thing so far; I'm here by way of a 2015 Tacoma. Had a 2015 GTI before that....the Toyotas interior and lack of highway capability really wore on me. My need for AWD and space is still here, so I'm back in a giant automatic Golf...and happy as hell!



KrUsTyX said:


> Blacked out front grilles
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


That looks awesome. Part replacement, or wrapped/dipped OEM stuff?


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

Didn't do something TO the touareg... but Drank in it's honor, since it's arriving tomorrow 

My wife (who is the best woman on earth, better than all your wives for sure!) found this and decided it was only right for us to drink it to celebrate the purchase:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

liquidonline said:


> Didn't do something TO the touareg... but Drank in it's honor, since it's arriving tomorrow
> 
> My wife (who is the best woman on earth, better than all your wives for sure!) found this and decided it was only right for us to drink it to celebrate the purchase:


That is totally awesome! Congrats of the new ride!


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Its finally going in the shop for a few upgrades.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

Put a Yakima rack on it. Very happy, still need to get it out on the highway. Considering I came from a Tacoma, I can't imagine I'll be upset by any increase in road noise. haha.


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

KC Jazz said:


> I debadged it and removed the awful front plate holder. Appointment set for window tint. I am feeling very spoiled and loving this thing so far; I'm here by way of a 2015 Tacoma. Had a 2015 GTI before that....the Toyotas interior and lack of highway capability really wore on me. My need for AWD and space is still here, so I'm back in a giant automatic Golf...and happy as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome. Part replacement, or wrapped/dipped OEM stuff?


Took everything apppart and sanded/painted it

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Finally made time to pick it up. New struts and shocks. H an R springs. Painted the brake Calipers and upgrade the brake lines.





I am very happy the way it came out so far.


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

liquidonline said:


> Bought it.
> 
> Wanted to buy via my trusted dealership where I have an (unusually great) relationship, but couldn't because EPA. This one is a "demonstrator" with a few thousand KM's on it, loaded all the way up; Execline + R-Line pkgs, and got monster mats, remote starter, cargo weathertech cover and winter blizzaks on OEM 18's. The only thing that could have made me happier is if I could have bought one new - but the discount helps me feel better.
> 
> ...



What kind of starter is on the vehicle?


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

finally gave it some clay, buff and waxin love :heart:



[HR][/HR]


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

wishntoboutside said:


> Finally made time to pick it up. New struts and shocks. H an R springs. Painted the brake Calipers and upgrade the brake lines.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy the way it came out so far.


Love the 20" Mallory :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

crtdimark said:


> finally gave it some clay, buff and waxin love :heart:


Did the same thing to mine today, after a 8,000 KM's trip across Canada (Cornwall, Ontario to Edmonton Alberta and back) lot of bugs to clean off :banghead: Three washes, compound, buff and wax the front end!


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

northendroid said:


> Did the same thing to mine today, after a 8,000 KM's trip across Canada (Cornwall, Ontario to Edmonton Alberta and back) lot of bugs to clean off :banghead: Three washes, compound, buff and wax the front end!


im not looking forward to that mess..going from london to calgary in august...then bc then back home for 2 weeks....poor thing will be a mess.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

crtdimark said:


> im not looking forward to that mess..going from london to calgary in august...then bc then back home for 2 weeks....poor thing will be a mess.


Yeah I hear you it was quit the mess alright! Forgot to mention the eastern leg of this trip was from Cornwall, Ont to Grand Falls NS which was 1,400kms round trip that was lots of fun last Monday it's snowed in that area, ended up with 2" on the ground :screwy:


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

I forced the stealer to take the car back. In 1 year I was at the shop 9 times and still had issues with it. Electronic problems, R-line trims falling off, front rotors changed, paint issues with clearcoat falling off. 

The car? A 2014 R-line 245hp TDI. Absolutely love the car, I guess it had a bad history. bought it 9 months old and 7000km on the clock so I was expecting a new car with no issues. I had it for 1 year and 150000km.

Now I have ordered the new Tiguan. Seems like a really nice car.


//Andyswede


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

picked up a set of anthracite 21" premium plus q7 wheels - very excited to get them on


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice, post some pictures when you have them on!


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

KC Jazz said:


> picked up a set of anthracite 21" premium plus q7 wheels - very excited to get them on


those should look great.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

northendroid said:


> Very nice, post some pictures when you have them on!





wishntoboutside said:


> those should look great.


Thanks guys. It'll unfortunately be a month before I get them on, as I've got them stored in Kansas City and won't be back there with my truck until July 1st. I got them for a freaking steal, $500....w/ dead tires. I'll spend over twice that to replace the 295/35s that have to go on. :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice find and great price!


----------



## doman17 (Feb 20, 2006)

Put fuel in my new to me 2012 Touareg TDI for the first time. And after 714 miles on this tank looks like 28 mpg! Love this reg!


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

AndySwede said:


> I had it for 1 year and *150000km*.
> 
> //Andyswede


That's a typo, right?


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

zither99 said:


> What kind of starter is on the vehicle?


Hi,

Got this nifty starter that uses an app on my phone to remote start it - supposedly uses some radio-based network (insert lame marketecture wording here), so I can be miles away and it'll start. I've done the mandatory VW vag-com mods now, and the app seems to suggest there's a way to lower/raise windows using it, but it's not programmed. I'm dying to find out if I can do that too.


If you're interested: http://www.otodata.ca/. It seems quebec-limited though. I'm involved in local tech startups and I had heard of these guys, they're a Montreal-based startup. I wouldn't invest in them, but hey, I'll take their product if I'm "not paying" for it. It's like 900$ installed if you had to pay for it, so probably ~650$ outside a stealership. Still not cheap.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I bought my Touareg for 700$ today, oh boy what am I in for???

:screwy:


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

liquidonline said:


> That's a typo, right?


He he... Yeah. 15000km it is.


----------



## mk1gtigirl01 (Jul 22, 2015)

Jay-Bee said:


> I bought my Touareg for 700$ today, oh boy what am I in for???
> 
> :screwy:


A $700 Touareg!! That's either the best deal, or the worst deal ever!!!! What's wrong with it??? 


93 cabby (original owner), 06 V8 Touareg (daily driver/winter beater), B6 S4 Avant (Nogaro blue beauty), 83 GTi (never ending 1.8T project car) IG @vw_audi_girl. Visit www.germanoem.ca for all of your VW and Audi parts needs.


----------



## mk1gtigirl01 (Jul 22, 2015)

I took my Touareg for a stroll in the countryside....and got some nasty scratches on my paint 


93 cabby (original owner), 06 V8 Touareg (daily driver/winter beater), B6 S4 Avant (Nogaro blue beauty), 83 GTi (never ending 1.8T project car) IG @vw_audi_girl. Visit www.germanoem.ca for all of your VW and Audi parts needs.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

mk1gtigirl01 said:


> A $700 Touareg!! That's either the best deal, or the worst deal ever!!!! What's wrong with it???


Needs brakes all around, a power steering pump and a little body work. Very well maintained 3.6 with 214,000 kms.

I bought a MK4 Jetta TDI a few weeks earlier for 800$ 

<--- VW Bargain hunter right here


----------



## doman17 (Feb 20, 2006)

The road I live on is all under work. And it's been raining all day so now all the 16" mud ruts in the oncoming lane are full of water. Come over the hill and what do my wife and I see? A car stuck in it up to the doors. So we ask if the need help, they do. so we hook up the tdi. Mind you This is the first time I will get to pull something seeing how we have only had the reg for two weeks now. Take up the slack in the line and she just pops her right out. These things are nuts. My jeep xj would have had a grunt or two in 4wlow. But this thing just pulls it right out! Why dose every one not have a Toureg TDI? I am made it took us so long to fined this thing!!!


----------



## mk1gtigirl01 (Jul 22, 2015)

Jay-Bee said:


> Needs brakes all around, a power steering pump and a little body work. Very well maintained 3.6 with 214,000 kms.
> 
> I bought a MK4 Jetta TDI a few weeks earlier for 800$
> 
> <--- VW Bargain hunter right here


Wow! If I am ever in need of a cheap car, I'm going to ask you to find it for me! 


93 cabby (original owner), 06 V8 Touareg (daily driver/winter beater), B6 S4 Avant (Nogaro blue beauty), 83 GTi (never ending 1.8T project car) IG @vw_audi_girl. Visit www.germanoem.ca for all of your VW and Audi parts needs.


----------



## Spotty (Oct 9, 2003)

Bought ours today! 2014 TDI R-Line, Night Blue, 16k miles on it. We were looking for a road-trip vehicle to complement our eGolfs, replacing our beloved but aging '02 allroad 6MT. Test drove a '16 Touareg VR6 (gas) and this one, and there was no comparison. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Very nice. I love the blue.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

wishntoboutside said:


> Very nice. I love the blue.


I agree love that colour! At 16K for a diesel it's not even broken in yet LOL! Love the wheels as well what size?


----------



## Spotty (Oct 9, 2003)

northendroid said:


> I agree love that colour! At 16K for a diesel it's not even broken in yet LOL! Love the wheels as well what size?


Thanks northendroid and wishntoboutside - Yeah we really love this blue too - in fact my wife and I have been *trying* to get a blue car for years - we would've taken the right Touareg in another color, but this shade of blue sealed the deal.

The wheels are 20"... I guess those are standard on the R-Line? Another reason we jumped on this one. And yes we're looking forward to a LOT of happy miles to come.


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

had the stock turbo removed and installed the new hybrid 2260


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

My Touareg V6 TDI from Costa Rica 











Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

KC Jazz said:


> I debadged it and removed the awful front plate holder. Appointment set for window tint. I am feeling very spoiled and loving this thing so far; I'm here by way of a 2015 Tacoma. Had a 2015 GTI before that....the Toyotas interior and lack of highway capability really wore on me. My need for AWD and space is still here, so I'm back in a giant automatic Golf...and happy as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome. Part replacement, or wrapped/dipped OEM stuff?


Just painted them with plastic paint and a clear for the top one.

Bottom one is not holding as expected


----------



## WheelHor (Apr 30, 2010)

Bought it. '16 DBP V6 w/Tech


----------



## philthyavant (Apr 3, 2012)

WheelHor said:


> Bought it. '16 DBP V6 w/Tech


Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Xeno555 (Jul 3, 2008)

Installed skid plate from the land of AUS

The diesel sounds like angry bees when slowed down.


----------



## RDPOE (Dec 8, 2014)

Changed the oil on a 2013 V6 Sport for the first time today. That oil filter location is a MF. How the hell do you get the filter out without making a ridiculous mess? The housing just doesn't fit. Maybe I'm missing something, someone point me in the right direction on this!


----------



## testradav (Sep 24, 2007)

*spark plugs and PCV, in search of smoothing out the engine....*

@73k miles....
pcv membrane replacement and spark plug replacement


----------



## deh2002 (Oct 17, 2016)

testradav said:


> @73k miles....
> pcv membrane replacement and spark plug replacement












Just picked up this 05 v8. Mainly for winter and some off roading. 
Has the adjustable suspension. 
Plan on putting a new head unit in it, and the console lid needs replaced and a new passenger side headlight. 
Other than that it's in great condition. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mckchr67 (Dec 10, 2009)

Recently picked up this loaded 05 v8 with air and lockers as a replacement for my JSW tdi. New family hauler is full of Christmas spirit.


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

RDPOE said:


> Changed the oil on a 2013 V6 Sport for the first time today. That oil filter location is a MF. How the hell do you get the filter out without making a ridiculous mess? The housing just doesn't fit. Maybe I'm missing something, someone point me in the right direction on this!


Oh it is miserable! There is that drain plug on the housing that can help you out at first but it hits everything on its way out. Then I usually pull it out from the front of the engine over the axle and re install the same way. My housing leaked on me after an oil change, my o ring didn't seat right, I was angry I had to get in there again haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drediddy (Dec 13, 2016)

mckchr67 said:


> Recently picked up this loaded 05 v8 with air and lockers as a replacement for my JSW tdi. New family hauler is full of Christmas spirit.


Nice fitment! What tires?
Here's mine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mckchr67 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks. I started following your thread on other forum. I like how the 285's look! They are 275/65/18 Hankook Dynapro ATM on the Porsche 18x8 et57 wheels with 15mm spacers all around.


----------



## drediddy (Dec 13, 2016)

mckchr67 said:


> Thanks. I started following your thread on other forum. I like how the 285's look! They are 275/65/18 Hankook Dynapro ATM on the Porsche 18x8 et57 wheels with 15mm spacers all around.


Thanks! Yea yours looks great too. Any suspension adjustments? I'm on OEM Porsche wheels as well, powder coated satin black. I'm using 5mm spacers to clear strut bolt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOkie (Feb 1, 2008)

deh2002 said:


> Just picked up this 05 v8. Mainly for winter and some off roading.
> Has the adjustable suspension.
> Plan on putting a new head unit in it, and the console lid needs replaced and a new passenger side headlight.
> Other than that it's in great condition.
> ...


Looks like mine. I bought mine from a VW dealership CPO back in 2008. I vacuumed it today and put some Sea foam in the crank case and topped off with oil.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Bought four replacement tires as we got a screw right near the sidewall. Had 21K miles on the original tires and they would most likely have lasted another 10-15K easily but oh well.


----------

